

Disk-Locality in Datacenter Computing Considered Irrelevant - rxin
http://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/publication/disk-locality-in-datacenter-computing-considered-irrelevant/

======
sciurus
From the PDF:

"This paper takes the position that disk-locality is go- ing to be irrelevant
in cluster computing, and considers the implications this will have on
datacenter computing research. The quest for disk-locality is based on two as-
sumptions: (a) disk bandwidths exceed network band- widths, (b) disk I/O
constitutes a considerable fraction of a task’s lifetime. We show that current
trends undermine both these assumptions."

